# Removal of battery R33



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Guys just a quick one thats not covered on here.

For quick removal of the battery on a R33 GTR what do you do?

Anyone got a quick method or is it removal of rear strut and panel as that is a nightmare to me.

I've got my yellow top coming tomorrow!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Strut brace removal mate.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Cheers.

Should I use a torque wrench when tightening the bolts of the rear strut or just do them as tight as I can?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

just do em up arm tight

then call your chiropractor


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

Nothing quick about removing a battery on a r33 ! be prepared to spend the afternoon in yr rear boot..
I would recomend fitting a battery isolater switch whilst you're at it. I fitted a richbrook one when i changed mine, makes it easier to save your battery if you are leaving the car for long periods of time.


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

I bought a yellow top last week, and after reading threads on here about changing the R33 battery, I gave the job to my mechanic to do, told him how hard it was and went off to work. Picked the car up that evening, he said it took half an hour


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

it looks like a big-ish job but in all fairness its not bad to do at all.... backs of your knees will hurt a bit though

i binned my miniture battery for a full size beasty and had to modify the bracket which holds the battery in place, also had to lengthen the "live" cable as it was too short for the bigger battery

have fun lol


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Not sure about the Optima's but I know with the Heavy Duty Micra batteries alot of people run (inc myself), you don't need to remove the strut brace.... Just the rear cage. And that does only take half hour or so.


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

i must be a pro at getting the battery out because it takes me about 5 minutes!! take off the strut brace , remove top boot ***** fastners , undo battery , tilt towards you and remove - simple


----------

